# whats the best vaporizer?



## bill nugget (Apr 8, 2008)

i wanted to get a volcano, but after doing some research it seems to me that the super vapezilla is better,

does any one have any first hand experience with these?

(yes i know you can make a vap for cheaper, but im lazy and not going to, so dont explain how to make one please)


----------



## smokybear (Apr 8, 2008)

I wish I could help you. I don't fell entirely faithful in vaporizors at this point but I've never used one. I couldn't shell out the money on one without actually using one a few times first. I've heard nothing but good things from them and am very interested also. I hope someone gets on here that actually has one....Take care and be safe.


----------



## maxlefou (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi guys! With the volcano you have lot small part to change frequently like the heating sealing ring and the vapor bag. In the case of the super vapezilla you want a "ceramic type" of heating element and they have less  replacing part just piece of regular glass pipe and medical grade tubing! but personnely I have one with a glass bubble just like one on the picture and it's ok for me I pay 40$ on ebay!! With vap All taste NOTHING but want I say nothing I mean nothing


----------



## lyfr (Apr 9, 2008)

bill nugget said:
			
		

> (yes i know you can make a vap for cheaper, but im lazy and not going to, so dont explain how to make one please)


lazy kicks "the back part"


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 11, 2008)

I've got a Volcano and it works great. It does give a different stone but it's all what your into I guess. For me, a vapor high creeps up and then nails it. It's a bit different, maybe not as "heavy". More functional.:guitar:  
The Volcano does have alot of parts and all that but if you clean them every so often with rubbing alcohol they stay like brand new. I recommend regular cleanings to keep things poppin:hubba:
The one thing I'm so/so about on the Volcano is the bag but I guess there's always the Vapor Dome, those look kinda nice. 
I've only vaped off of one other vaporizer, and it was a cheap one but it did the job too, just not in style.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't get me wrong but I am going to second the notion that it's a different high. I'm not sure I enjoy it as much, there's nothing like passing the joint around. Not that I don't like them it's just really not my thing at the moment. I got a Volcano also, I like it but I sold it to my bro in law.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

I think I will stick to smoking fatties. Not enough support to justify spending a good amount of money on one. Besides, I would probably drop it and break it. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 11, 2008)

Although it is a pretty cool unit, especially for people who don't like to smoke. Or for MM patients. It got me real high too, but the actual act of smoking was missing. That and my bro offered me full price, cause he's paranoid about buying anything online or in person.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 12, 2008)

Volcano digit then herbal air
check out our hemp store stock, in the vap cafe's we use all volcano's, new and old with new quick easy valves. 
http://www.torontohemp.com/


----------



## benevolence6gc (May 19, 2008)

got a voodoo vaporizer, prolly not my first choice now like a volcano but it gets me pretty blazed and with the digital temp readout you can practically snap it


----------



## ms_1 (May 19, 2008)

I just got the cheap wand style off of ebay exactly like this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-Vaporiz...goryZ133QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
I think it is awesome.   Especialy for a total of less than $70! Mess with it a little and you can get the temps dialed in for different effects.
I'd give it a try if I were you.  I'm not affiliated with the seller, I'm just a consumer!


----------



## thc is good for me (May 20, 2008)

maxlefou said:
			
		

> Hi guys! With the volcano you have lot small part to change frequently like the heating sealing ring and the vapor bag.


 
I have a volcano and ive been using it every day for 6 monthes i have only changed the bag 2wice and nothing else has needed repaired. They also have 3 year warrenties.

The volcano has $400+ of workmenship in it. I think if you buy one and keep it for 3 years it will be worth the $550 it cost

I get blazed off my @ss off 4 or 5 bags of the volcano and dont cough once its great FUN.


----------



## CANABIAN (May 21, 2008)

the extreme vaporizer is def the way to go.  Way cheaper than the volcano and works amazing, with way more features.  I def want to buy myself a portable vape though


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 21, 2008)

Yeah bro maybe invest in a Roar bong... I own a vape and smoke not so often.. I would take anything over a vapp.. I would only turn to vap for health reasons..


----------

